# "12 Step" Groups



## helpless (Jul 10, 2009)

I thiink in reading threads on this board, there are "12 Step" groups for people with SA.

While I very much respect & admire the work of Bill W, co-founder of Alcoholics Anonymous, I do not think his "12 Steps" are the answer to any and every question & the solution to any & every problem.

In fact, I think that the idea that the 12 steps can solve any problem, has turned into a fad & a cult, which I think is not what Bill & his co-founer Dr. Bob ever intended.

On one of these threads on this board, I think I did find a reference to an SA Anonymous, but don't know if it is a 12 step group.

A fellow SA sufferer friend of mine talk on the phone & call ourselves "SA Anonymous," but we do not follow any 12 steps.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I think you're relating it to AA far too much. I'm actually in a ten step group, it's a support group so what's so negative about that? It's actually for eating disorders. You might just switch off now but but I _do_ have a valid point because it's called "coping skills" and they touch on a subject such as "self esteem" or "coping with anxiety" "relationships" which all relate to my SA too. You get a bit of a talk and some advice from 2 therapists and you can talk and get your opinion across and they essentially give you the tools to deal with it on your own aferwards or they offer one on one therapy. I had to have an interview beforehand which was basically to say are you going to be positive enough and motivated enough to get through this? Otherwise you're wasting your own time and money. I don't understand what you see so negative about "12 steps"? it's all down to self help.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I forgot I'd replied to this, sorry lol.

Are the 12 steps specific steps? I've never really understood either.

You do what's best for you anyway, have you got any help yet?

Take care,


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I find that 12 step programs try to make everyone follow the same path through their addiction/anxiety/whatever, when in reality everyone has a different experience that needs to be acknowledged. There is no _right_ path out of darkness, though there are definitely some wrong ones.


----------



## sean7phil (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi,

First I want to say that I wish you the very best.

But I also want to let you know that the 12 Steps have reduced my Social Anxiety problems by more than 80% for over 5 years now.

Using the SPA 12 Steps in combination with attending Social Phobics Anonymous / Social Anxiety Anonymous support groups (over the phone and locally) are what did it for me. And I have seen a number of other people helped by this approach as well.

However, the SPA/SoCAA version of the 12 Steps is a little different, and it has been adapted to help social anxiety problems, so its not exactly the same as A.A.

The website is here if ever curious: www.healsocialanxiety.com
and here is the Link SPA / SoCAA Free Online Book on Overcoming Social Anxiety Disorder Using the 12 Steps (the book is only about 2/3rds finished, but it still has a lot of stuff in it that has helped my social anxiety): www.spalibrary.info

I don't think that the SPA/ SoCAA 12 Steps are the only way to get better. But they have made a huge difference for me.

Sincerely, John



helpless said:


> I thiink in reading threads on this board, there are "12 Step" groups for people with SA.
> 
> While I very much respect & admire the work of Bill Wilson of Alcoholics Anonymous, I do not think his "12 Steps" are the answer to any and every question & the solution to any & every problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Music (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't understand how the 12 steps can help people with SA, sounds strange.
It's not like we have to be forgotten to have SA. My opinon and first post! hehe.

English is not my native speech, so correct med or don't.

Have a great day/night

Music


----------

